# Blue Screen mal in ner anderen Farbe!!



## Engagement (31. Juli 2001)

Hallo.
Ich habe nen Weg gefunden um den B. S in ne andere Farbe umzuwandeln.
Man öffnen die System.ini und schreibt bei : [386enh] folgendes dazu:


MessageTextColor=C 
MessageBackColor=0 

Dann speichert man ab. Ich habe es mitlerweile bei Win 95 und 98 getestet und es funzt wunderbar. Um beim 98 nen Blue Screen hervorzurufen geht man einfach auf Start --> Ausführen dann schreibt man 

C:\Con\Con rein. 
Viel Spass


----------



## Engagement (31. Juli 2001)

aja ich hab was noch was schönes:
0 - Black
1 - Blue
2 - Green
3 - Cyan
4 - Red
5 - Magenta
6 - Yellow/brown
7 - White
8 - Gray
9 - Bright blue
A - Bright green
B - Bright cyan
C - Bright red
D - Bright magenta
E - Bright yellow
F - Bright white


Das sind die Hexadecimal Nummern. 

Eine bitte hab ich an euch. kann es jemand im Win ME testen? Aber der Bug mit C:\con\con ist dort behoben.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## K@C (5. August 2001)

*Seeeeehr nützlich, danke*

Engagement, ich muss es einfach loswerden: Danke für dein Engagement (?) !!!

Ich hab mir noch nie etwas sehnlicher gewünscht, als aus einem Bluescreen mal nen PinkScreen oder so zu machen... *G*

Nee, mal im Ernst: Wie bist du denn auf _DIE_ Idee gekommen, in der win.ini mal n bissle Farben zu testen?????


----------



## Engagement (14. August 2001)

...


----------



## Engagement (14. August 2001)

Du wirst einmal das Gefühl der Lageweile kennen lernen...

Hab ich nun einen weiteren Teil deines Wissendurstes gestillt?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. August 2001)

*Win ME*

Hi habs bei Win ME in die System.ini reingeschriebn!
Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf nen  Blue Screnn! (Das is ja mal ganz was neues, warten auf nen Blue Screen!!  )
Weisst du zufällig wie man in Win ME einen Blue Screnn erzeugen kann?

Terrance & Philipp


----------



## Jack (15. August 2001)

Das ist bestimmt kein Problem der kommt bei ME normalerweise alle halbe Stunden mal!!!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. August 2001)

Manchmal is ME bei mir recht stabil!
Habs schon 5 Stunden ohne Bluze Screen geschafft!:|


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

HI




Probiere mal was auf Disk. zu kopieren und während den Vorgang gibt du die disk. einfach heraus




    Vielleich hilft das


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. August 2001)

probier ich mal!


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

Und wie ist das Resultat?


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Manchmal is ME bei mir recht stabil!
> Habs schon 5 Stunden ohne Bluze Screen geschafft!:| *



Wow heisse 5 stunden?
Mein Win2k lief mal 3 Tage durch


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (15. August 2001)

Was hälst du von Win XP?
Soll ja Win 2k und Win ME vereinigen!


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

XP
hmmm
Ich persönlich kenne es nicht.
Aber ein Freund von hat es und war im Großen und ganzen recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## GoLLuM (15. August 2001)

*goil*

probier ich auch gleich aus!


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

Was probierste aus?
Das alles oder das mit der Diskette


----------



## Jack (15. August 2001)

Also

Ich habs geschafft nach 10 minuten hatte ich nen Bluescreen der NICHT MER BLAU WAR!!!!


Guter Tipp echt klasse


----------



## Jack (15. August 2001)

*Noch Mal ich Tia*

Zu XP


Also ich finde das mit der Zwangsregistrierung nen totalen scheis erstens ist das ding nach n paar Stunden sowiso gehackt und zweitesn hab ich kein bock dauernd neu zu registrieren wenn ich ne neue Festplatte einbau oder so. Aber testen würd ichs schon mal gern


Wo krieg ich denn die Betaversion won Windows XP her download oder so???


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

http://www.windowsxp-freetodownload.corm


----------



## Engagement (15. August 2001)

Ne jetzt aber ernsthaft.
ich hab hier ein Thema über den Blue Screen erstellt und wir sind bei win XP gelandet


----------



## Jack (16. August 2001)

Stimmt 


Mich würde mal interresieren ob man die blöden Warnmeldungen also den Text dieser Warnmeldungen irgendwie mit nem Hex-Editor editieren kann???


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (18. August 2001)

Hat nen tollen BlackScreen Mit Magenta Schrift auf WinME!


----------



## Engagement (18. August 2001)




----------



## Terrance & Philipp (18. August 2001)

Wie bist du eigentlich da drauf gekommen?


----------



## Engagement (18. August 2001)

Wie gesagt, kennst du das Gefühl der Langeweile... ;-] 











:| :| :| :|


----------



## Engagement (18. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Engagement _
> *Wie gesagt, kennst du das Gefühl der Langeweile... ;-]
> 
> 
> ...




Wer das kennst, weiss glaub ich was man so alles probiert


----------

